# Where are you skiing this weekend? Mar 16-17, 2013 Edition



## Cheese (Mar 11, 2013)

Sunday River (Saturday & Sunday)

Red Spyder jacket, black pants, blue helmet with an Alpine Zone sticker.  PM me if you'd like to meet up and share some runs.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 11, 2013)

Cheese said:


> Sunday River (Saturday & Sunday)
> 
> Red Spyder jacket, black pants, blue helmet with an Alpine Zone sticker. PM me if you'd like to meet up and share some runs.



In St Lousi for the weekend at son's National Tournament.  So I am not but hoping for this storm to materialze for 3/19.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 11, 2013)

Fri @ Burke
Sun @ Wildcat


----------



## timm (Mar 11, 2013)

Going up to NH for a long weekend. Undecided on exact destinations yet...

Friday: Cannon, Wildcat or Black 
Saturday: Snowshoeing 
Sunday: Cannon, Wildcat or Black 
Monday: Cannon, Wildcat or Black


----------



## Rikka (Mar 11, 2013)

Ragged is skiing sweet. That's where I'll be!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

I wanted at Elk , but weather not looking to good for Pennsylvania, so maybe just Gore or Mt snow, or Whifteface on Sunday.
Elk most likely on Sunday, anyone else want to check out Elk on Sunday.


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 11, 2013)

Wildcat on Sunday. Unsure of Monday (took the day off) - possibly Ragged, Cannon, or Sunday River depending on where I stay Sunday night.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Mar 11, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I wanted at Elk , but weather not looking to good for Pennsylvania, so maybe just Gore or Mt snow, or Whifteface on Sunday.
> Elk most likely on Sunday, anyone else want to check out Elk on Sunday.



I might be down for elk this weekend.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

vinnyv11 said:


> I might be down for elk this weekend.



Cool, me to, others from here also might go.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Mar 11, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Cool, me to, others from here also might go.



Sounds good just let me know when.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

vinnyv11 said:


> Sounds good just let me know when.



I was thinking Sunday but still waiting to hear back from others.


----------



## Gunny J (Mar 11, 2013)

St Platties day  in the Cats


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 11, 2013)

No where

Coerced by my Florida resident parents and warm weather starved wife to go to Florida for a visit.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> No where
> 
> Coerced by my Florida resident parents and warm weather starved wife to go to Florida for a visit.



Well March is better time to go at least you have chance of beach weather. Do you ever go to Key West, that probably my favorite area of FL. ?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 11, 2013)

Never been to Key West.  They live in the Sarasota area.  It will be nice, but I'd rather be skiing.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Never been to Key West.  They live in the Sarasota area.  It will be nice, but I'd rather be skiing.



Key west is like the Village in Manhattan, I think. Cool vibe laid back, smoke shops and artists all over the island, you should check it out also beautiful drive down from Miami, have fun down their.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 11, 2013)

This is the week I invade Quebec again. 

Thursday - Le Massif 
Friday - Mont Ste. Anne

May hit Owl's Head either on Wednesday or Saturday. Ironically, no weekend skiing. Back to Boston on St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 11, 2013)

Mount Snow on Sat, Sun and Monday for days 42,43 and 44

I'm guessing I might have a green beer or 2 on Sunday  :beer:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 11, 2013)

If the conditions in the Catskills dont take a beating this week, probably St. Platty's Day on Saturday and either Windham or Hunter on Sunday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> If the conditions in the Catskills dont take a beating this week, probably St. Platty's Day on Saturday and either Windham or Hunter on Sunday.



I hope they they all make out well to, to early for season is getting great now.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Mar 11, 2013)

vinnyv11 said:


> I might be down for elk this weekend.


Me too. Must watch the forecast, Saturday may be the better day/40% chance of snow.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 13, 2013)

〽❄❅;768092 said:
			
		

> Me too. Must watch the forecast, Saturday may be the better day/40% chance of snow.



i'm in for sunday at elk...should be nice...possible snow couple days this week then sun on sunday


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2013)

spring_mountain_high said:


> i'm in for sunday at elk...should be nice...possible snow couple days this week then sun on sunday



Have fun their.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 13, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Have fun their.



thanks, mr scott...if you get your auto issues worked out it'd be great if can join us


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2013)

spring_mountain_high said:


> thanks, mr scott...if you get your auto issues worked out it'd be great if can join us



Cool, I appreciated that but expenses that car needs means no skiing this weekend for me. Hopefully it passes inspection.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Mar 13, 2013)

- Sorry to say i can't go on Sunday, will be held hostage by my family If i'm lucky i'll be able to escape Saturday but it's not looking too promising, will post if my luck changes.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

Either Wildcat or Sunday River on Sunday...currently leaning towards Wildcat. I'm sporting bright bright red pants, black coat, black/rainbow 4frnts that you don't see very often. Feel free to flag if you see me (brian).


----------



## Morwax (Mar 13, 2013)

I dont usually ski on the weekends but may hit Loon saturday.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 14, 2013)

Sunday: Crotched


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 15, 2013)

Sugarbush this weekend - it's back to winter some new snow and cold temps predicted


----------



## Cheese (Mar 15, 2013)

WWF-VT said:


> Sugarbush this weekend - it's back to winter some new snow and cold temps predicted



Plus the groomers have had a few days to recover from the immature snow that fell earlier this week.  Looking forward to another good one.


----------



## marge.kilgus (Mar 15, 2013)

I'll ski with the Cheese!!  Not easy trying to keep up!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2013)

Magic tomorrow.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

Elk Sunday, with Hippiechick you should come down and have fun. Corn head, Vinny, and spring Mtn high( love that name) hopefully some A zoners er::beer::beer::th:beer::beer::beer:
I can't wait tomorrow will probably be my last day at Elk to next year.:thumb


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 15, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Magic tomorrow.



Aee you gonna try the big air contest? They used to do it years ago on the last steep on Blackline before Wand but are bringing down by the tube park. Should make for some interesting Apres in any event.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 15, 2013)

Mad River Saturday. No idea for Sunday.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 16, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> Aee you gonna try the big air contest? They used to do it years ago on the last steep on Blackline before Wand but are bringing down by the tube park. Should make for some interesting Apres in any event.



By big air do you mean 2" off the ground!


----------



## mlkrgr (Mar 16, 2013)

As crazy as it sounds, I'll be cashing in a voucher at Waterville on Sunday event though the window price is $17. Will spend the day socializing with people from meetup.com even though I'll probably ski 1/2 of what I normally ski.


----------

